# A me mi



## Necsus

Leggendo qualche giorno fa la discussione "io e te" o "tu ed io" ho notato che l'annosa questione sul raddoppio del pronome nel costrutto *a me mi* continua a essere fonte di domande, dubbi e perplessità. È stata toccata in molte discussioni, ma curiosamente non gliene è stata ancora dedicata una specifica, nonostante la frequenza con cui viene evocata. E allora riporto qui un florilegio degli interventi che la riguardano, di cui non cito i rispettivi autori per lasciarvi il piacere di risalirvi. 




> Tu/Lei mischiati - Infine meglio non ricordare il famigerato "*A me mi* piace!"





> Ma e però - quella del tipo *a*_ *me* *mi* piace _(in questo caso però la questione è più complessa): sono i classici "errori" che le maestre ci invitavano a evitare, ovvero delle norme elaborate dalla tradizione dell'educazione scolastica che non trovano avallo nell'uso della lingua dalle sue origini fino ad oggi (né nelle attestazioni della letteratura più alta né nei registri meno sorvegliati.





> _Ma però _e *a*_ *me* *mi*_ sono sentiti scorretti in quanto pleonastici, in ossequio all'idea che la lingua debba essere "logica" e debba evitare le ripetizioni.





> Le espressioni errate più fastidiose -*A me mi*, per quanto io concordi con il fatto che sia scorretto, non è poi traumatico, è una semplice dislocazione a sinistra, dove l'elemento dislocato è ripreso con un clitico.





> gli/le - comunque dire *a me mi *piace o dire dille alla mamma non sono errori in senso assoluto, ma solo pleonasmi.





> glielo - Wow!! Il primo esempio di questo tanto ingiustamente esecrato fenomeno (che i linguisti chiamano dislocazione a sinistra con ripresa clitica) risale niente meno che alla prima attestazione di una varietà italoromanza, del 960; pare dunque difficilmente annoverabile tra le testimonianze di dinamismo e vivacità dell'italiano contemporaneo. Detto in soldoni, quello che è mutato è l'atteggiamento dei grammatici, che ora non è più normativo, ma descrittivo; il che può indurre a pensare che il costrutto del tipo *a me mi* sia stato finalmente sdoganato e affrancato dal marchio infamante di "errore".
> Le cose però non stanno del tutto così. Nella storia della nostra lingua si è sempre detto *a me mi*, costrutto che sarebbe poi incorso nella condanna dei dotti, in osservanza di un principio normativo altamente astratto che vuole l'esclusione di qualsivoglia ripetizione in una lingua di cultura e "logica". Ecco perché a scuola i maestri e le maestre, eredi di questa tradizione, ci insegnano che _a te ti piace_ e _ma però_ sono schifezze immonde da evitare come la peste.





> *A me mi* è un toscanismo...Perciò è tollerato.





> la differenza tra "l'italiano parlato" e 'l'italiano orale" - Provo a chiarire il senso: spesso nell'italiano parlato ci sono (e si accettano) errori grammaticali (tipo "*a me mi*" o "ma però" o il congiuntivo che per alcuni è inesistente) mentre magari l'italiano orale ne è privo.





> Uscire fuori, entrare dentro - Ogni lingua naturale è ricca di registri diversi adeguati ai diversi contesti comunicativi. Nel parlato colloquiale, e nello scritto che ne imiti i modi, la doppia espressione del pronome, prima nella forma tonica e poi in quella atona (*a me mi*_..._) non è sbagliata.





> Transalpino - La costruzione *a me mi*, NON è un errore in italiano. Si tratta di una variante stilistica in cui la ridondanza pronominale dà enfasi all'affermazione e che è diffusa nell'italiano colloquiale ma non è raccomandabile nella scrittura sorvegliata.





> Siamo noi quelli che... - ci sono mille altri esempi di regole che non vengono rispettate quando si parla... la prima che mi viene in mente è la ripetizione del complemento ("*a me mi*"), o per esempio tutte le volte che si usa l'indicativo al posto del congiuntivo. Il parlato è spesso così.


Il mio parere, che forse un tempo era, come per tutti i 'bravi' studenti, conforme a quanto insegnatoci nella scuola dell'obbligo, è ormai decisamente virato verso la convinzione della piena liceità della costruzione nella lingua parlata. Questo è quanto dicevo nella discussione da cui ho preso spunto:


> "io e te" o "tu ed io" - oggigiorno io decisamente sconsiglierei di correggere come errore l'apparente ridondanza della costruzione '*a me mi*'. Se ne è parlato in varie discussioni, ma riporto qui il link a un chiarificante intervento di Giovanni Nencioni sull'argomento ne 'La Crusca per Voi', di cui questo è un passaggio significativo:
> "[...] non si tratta di una ripetizione, la quale implica identità con l'elemento ripetuto, né di un riempitivo, il quale implica superfluità e inutilità. Qui si avverte bene che il primo pronome, tonico, ha più forza del secondo, atono, quindi ha un valore diverso. [...]


 Be', a voi la palla…


----------



## sabrinita85

Continua a non piacermi nonostante quello che dice La Crusca per Voi.


----------



## Angel.Aura

E' tutta la vita che aspetto una discussione come questa 


Necsus said:


> Il mio parere, che forse un tempo era, come per tutti i 'bravi' studenti, conforme a quanto insegnatoci nella scuola dell'obbligo, è ormai decisamente virato verso la convinzione della piena liceità della costruzione nella lingua parlata.


Per ragioni che riguardano l'illuminato parere della Crusca e, in subordine, l'uso molto ampio che ne fa la sottoscritta, sono in totale accordo con le considerazioni di Necsus.
Mi trovo a usare l' *a me mi* come si usa nella lingua spagnola e a volte stento perfino a rendermi conto che la formula, in italiano specialmente scritto,  non è da tutti sdoganata.


----------



## neutrino2

Il mio problema è che sto insegnando (in modo amatoriale e senza nessuna competenza professionale, sia chiaro) italiano a degli amici stranieri e mi trovo in difficioltà a spiegare loro certe regole...proprio per il fatto che non ci sono regole!!! Mi sembra fuori luogo mettermi a spiegare che c'è chi considera un pleonasmo, chi un rafforzativo, chi un errore... visto che questi miei amici non pretendono imparare la filologia italiana, ma solo a parlarlo capendo e facendosi capire. In questo caso, ad esempio, io direi loro di non usare "a me mi" perché a me suona orribile. Secondo voi faccio male? Dovrei mettermi a fare tutti i distinguo? Un discorso simile vale per le regole dell'accentuazione di cui si è parlato in un altro filone: ha senso che spieghi che ci sono due, persino tre convenzioni diverse e che non c'è un unico accordo? Io credo che aumenti solo la confusione, visto che siamo proprio a un livello base...

Cosa mi conisgliate?


----------



## Necsus

neutrino2 said:


> Cosa mi consigliate?


Ciao, neutrino. Se effettivamente si tratta di parlare italiano capendo e facendosi capire, io ovviamente non posso che consigliarti di non condannare l'uso di 'a me mi', visto che è un costrutto proprio del parlato...! Nello scritto non lo userei, pur non esistendo, per quanto ne so, una regola _specifica_ in base alla quale dovrebbe essere considerato errore.


----------



## neutrino2

Capisco quello che dici, Necsus, ma credo che sia più forte di me la ripugnanza verso il "a me mi"...almeno fino a quando mi renderò conto che lo uso anch'io parlando, senza accorgermene !

Però questo problema mi si è presentato per altre cose (e sono solo alla terza lezione...mi immagino cosa sarà andando avanti!). Ad esempio, ieri stavo preparando una lezione sui plurali e ho scoperto che l'Accademia della Crusca accetta entrambi i plurali valigie/valige (se non ricordo male). La mia domanda è duplice: 
1) Ha senso insegnare che per alcune parole sono accettati due plurali, mentre per la maggioranza bisogna seguire una regola precisa? Non sarebbe meglio insegnare quello che segue la regola e, nel caso sorga la domanda specifica, chiarire la questione?
2) Quanto è autorevole l'Accademia della Crusca? A me, vivendo in Spagna, è stata inculcata fin dall'inizio un'adorazione indiscussa per la RAE (Real Academia de la lengua Española) come somma autorità in fatto di linguaggio. In Italia non mi risulta che la Crusca svolga un ruolo analogo, anzi, leggendo i vari link che vedo qui nel forum, mi sembra di capire che si rifà a diverse grammatiche e vocabolari nei suoi giudizi, per cui molte volte non risolve la questione, ma lascia, appunto diverse possibilità. Come vi comportate allora, dovendo insegnare l'italiano a uno straniero?
Grazie mille dell'aiuto!


----------



## Necsus

Neutrino, non so quanto estensibile possa essere considerato l'oggetto della discussione, quindi non vorrei rischiare di andare off topic... 
Per quanto riguarda le regole, che comunque non possono non rientrare nell'oggetto, direi proprio che da quelle bisogna inevitabilmente partire, però, ahimè, non coprono tutti i possibili casi di una lingua in continua trasformazione, vanno a volte interpretate, e prevedono spesso innumerevoli eccezioni...!
QUI in Wikipedia puoi vedere cos'è l'Accademia della Crusca, quali sono le sue finalità e quali le critiche mossegli. 

Non fossilizzatevi sulla Crusca, non sono certo stati i suoi illustri accademici a decidere che da un certo giorno in poi dire 'a me mi' non era più da considerare un errore, come era stato _erroneamente_ fatto fino ad allora a livello scolastico...! 
Basta guardare nella molto meno autorevole Wikipedia per rendersi conto che non si tratta di una recente e improvvida iniziativa della suddetta istituzione:
"La ripresa del clitico è considerata come uno degli errori più comuni della lingua italiana; [...] Va però detto che l'accostamento dei due pronomi col medesimo significato si può riscontrare, a seconda del contesto, in molti autori classici della lingua italiana e non è considerato da tutti i grammatici un errore. _In effetti non esiste regola che vieti la ripetizione successiva di più parole con il medesimo significato._ [...]

E sempre in Wikipedia viene citato per esempio Aldo Gabrielli: 
«Non è errore, non è da segnare con matita blu, e nemmeno con matita rossa. Qui pure si tratta semplicemente d'un di quei casi in cui la grammatica concede l'inserzione in un normale costrutto sintattico di elementi sovrabbondanti al fine di dare alla frase un'efficacia particolare, un particolare tono. È insomma uno dei tanti accorgimenti stilistici di cui tutte le lingue fanno uso».

Naturalmente, poi, come sempre, nessuno può sentirsi obbligato a rispettare una regola che per la sua esperienza di parlante ritiene di non condividere, anche se in questo caso si tratterebbe di non-rispettare una non-regola...!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ribadisco che a me non piace, sebbene sia comune qui al nord.
Credo però che sia doveroso un distinguo (che dal mio punto di vista può spiegare l'elasticità dei sommi Cruschi nell'accettare il raddoppio).
1 - Il signor Gino, persona istruita, dice di proposito "a me mi piace il gelato al cioccolato" per sdrammatizzare, per provocare l'ilarità degli amici, perché sta parlando in maniera informale con suo cugino che per sua sfortuna non eccelle in arte oratoria.
Sa che non è il massimo dello stile, ma sceglie di usare comunque tale espressione, lo fa coscientemente ed episodicamente.
In questo caso non mi infastidisce.
2 - Il signor Pino non ha avuto la fortuna di poter studiare, avendo dovuto iniziare a lavorare a 12 anni.
Lavora troppo e legge poco.
Si svaga guardando scemenze in TV e spesso sente gente che non sa parlare in italiano correttamente, ha una pronuncia molto approssimativa, sbaglia tutti i congiuntivi e fa un uso indiscriminato ed in consapevole di "a me mi".
Il povero signor Pino non si rende conto che "a me mi" non è il massimo della vita e lo ripete pedissequamente, perché lo dice il suo conduttore TV preferito.
Qui si che mi da fastidio perché il signor Pino è convinto che "a me mi" sia assolutamente giusto e magari "a me piace la cioccolata" sia perfino sbagliato!


----------



## bubu7

Entrando nel merito della questione gli Accademici (e gli altri linguisti) hanno preso atto, come diceva *Necsus*, di un costrutto diffuso nella lingua parlata. E non hanno invitato a usarlo a spron battuto, al posto di _a me,_ ma ne hanno ammesso la liceità in quei contesti e in quei registri linguistici in cui la ridondanza del pronome assume una significativa funzione nella comunicazione.


----------



## Atars

Salve, tanto per discorrere ancora un po' sulla questione Vi dico che non capisco cosa sta a significare l'espressione "... la grammatica concede l'inserzione di....", riportata da Necsus e riferita ad Aldo Gabrielli.
Secondo me la grammatica non può concedere alcunchè... è, semmai, il Popolo che si arroga (giustamente o non giustamente) certe libertà linguistiche, forte del fatto che è proprio Egli stesso ad utilizzare la lingua nel quotidiano.
La locuzione 'A me mi' non rafforza affatto ma chiude meglio, da un punto di vista esclusivamente fonico (o cacofonico ), la frase (rectius, il periodo) in cui è posta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> ne hanno ammesso la liceità in quei contesti e in quei registri linguistici in cui la ridondanza del pronome assume una significativa funzione nella comunicazione.



Esattamente come il signor Gino


----------



## bubu7

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esattamente come il signor Gino


Ma anche al signor Pino capita di usare a proposito il costrutto. 

L'adeguatezza di un costrutto è legata alla situazione comunicativa e non all'istruzione del parlante o al fatto che questi possa anche usarlo in situazioni inadeguate: altrimenti staremmo freschi!


----------



## housecameron

_A me mi_ è accettabile in bocca ai bambini (anzi, in questo caso è adorabile, se non stanno facendo i capricci) e quando è detto in tono scherzoso. 
Non sarei in grado di dirlo seriamente neppure alla presenza di un analfabeta. E poi perché forzare la propria parlata in casi simili?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io mi comporto convintamente come Gino.  O anzi, forse in modo leggermente diverso, ma è una differenza fondamentale.

La ripetizione in questione ha una funzione intensificatrice (e anche fonetica, trovo) insostituibile. In ambito familiare o conviviale, soprattutto nelle risposte di getto e nella comunicazione immediata e non ragionata, _a me mi, a te ti, a lei le _(e tanto per andare fuori tema, _a lei gli_) sono costrutti che non uso deliberatamente, bensì mi escono in automatico dalla bocca. C'è sicuramente lo zampino del mio dialetto; che sia effettivamente questo o meno, rinunciarvi sarebbe per me, questo sì, uno sforzo. Come lo è stato, ammetto ora con il senno di poi, quando in passato tendevo ad essere più ricercato anche nelle situazioni più informali. E forzavo la mia parlata, per l'appunto.


----------



## nikis

housecameron said:


> _A me mi_ è accettabile in bocca ai bambini (anzi, in questo caso è adorabile, se non stanno facendo i capricci) e quando è detto in tono scherzoso.
> Non sarei in grado di dirlo seriamente neppure alla presenza di un analfabeta. E poi perché forzare la propria parlata in casi simili?


 

Ti appoggio al 100%, se dovessi parlare con qualcuno che dice "a me mi" mi cadrebbero le braccia a terra e se ci fosse confidenza, lo correggerei immediatamente. Mi da proprio fastidio alle orecchie...


----------



## Atars

Dai retta a me che scrivo 'un pò' anzichè 'un po' ', metti la spunta su 'manuale' e toglila da 'automatico' perchè 'a me mi' o 'a te ti' è proprio brutto.

A te ti piacie*, invece ??

*voluto


----------



## MünchnerFax

Mah, a me sono ben altre le cose che mi danno fastidio.


----------



## Necsus

Concordo con bubu7. Ed è ovvio, house, che se non si ritiene l'espressione adeguata alla 'situazione comunicativa', non si ha motivo di usarla, la lingua colloquiale non può prescindere dalla naturalezza dell'uso, a mio parere.
Le modificazioni della lingua parlata sono inevitabilmente più veloci di quelle operate nella lingua scritta e nelle norme che la regolano, e visto che il linguaggio serve fondamentalmente per comunicare, è inevitabile che si creino frequenti discrepanze tra le 'due lingue'. A volte poi, come per 'a me mi', nel parlato si riprendono addirittura espressioni usate precedentemente nello scritto classico (qui per esempio Manzoni), prima che la grammatica normativa e la scuola le mettessero all'indice.
Questa 'lingua di mezzo', che gli specialisti definiscono 'neo-standard' o 'neo-italiano' o 'di uso medio', registra e utilizza le modificazioni _persistenti_ nel parlato prima che, eventualmente, entrino a far parte di diritto anche della lingua scritta e 'normata'. Sono forme che possono provenire dall'informalità del parlato come dai dialetti.
A questo proposito, nel sito relativo a un progetto per la diffusione delle lingue meno insegnate in Europa, a cui per l'Italia contribuisce l'Università per stranieri di Siena, c'è un breve elenco delle variazioni più significative registrate (fra cui 'a me mi'), che mi permetto di consigliare a neutrino2 perché ne informi eventualmente i suoi 'studenti'.


----------



## nikis

Necsus said:


> Concordo con bubu7. Ed è ovvio, house, che se non si ritiene l'espressione adeguata alla 'situazione comunicativa', non si ha motivo di usarla, la lingua colloquiale non può prescindere dalla naturalezza dell'uso, a mio parere.
> Le modificazioni della lingua parlata sono inevitabilmente più veloci di quelle operate nella lingua scritta e nelle norme che la regolano, e visto che il linguaggio serve fondamentalmente per comunicare, è inevitabile che si creino frequenti discrepanze tra le 'due lingue'. A volte poi, come per 'a me mi', nel parlato si riprendono addirittura espressioni usate precedentemente nello scritto classico (qui per esempio Manzoni), prima che la grammatica normativa e la scuola le mettessero all'indice.
> Questa 'lingua di mezzo', che gli specialisti definiscono 'neo-standard' o 'neo-italiano' o 'di uso medio', registra e utilizza le modificazioni _persistenti_ nel parlato prima che, eventualmente, entrino a far parte di diritto anche della lingua scritta e 'normata'. Sono forme che possono provenire dall'informalità del parlato come dai dialetti.
> A questo proposito, nel sito relativo a un progetto per la diffusione delle lingue meno insegnate in Europa, a cui per l'Italia contribuisce l'Università per stranieri di Siena, c'è un breve elenco delle variazioni più significative registrate (fra cui 'a me mi'), che mi permetto di consigliare a neutrino2 perché ne informi eventualmente i suoi 'studenti'.




Quindi accettiamo con gioia questa deliziosa frase:

"A me mi sa che c'hai ragione, se lo sapevo che era così brutta 'sta festa non ci venivo".

Mi viene da piangere...


----------



## Necsus

nikis said:


> Quindi accettiamo con gioia questa deliziosa frase:
> "A me mi sa che c'hai ragione, se lo sapevo che era così brutta 'sta festa non ci venivo".
> Mi viene da piangere...


Non è questione di accettare questo puzzle che hai simpaticamente composto, ma di accettare il fatto innegabile che sono espressioni diffusamente usate (magari non tutte insieme dalla stessa persona...), non senza motivazione, e che alcune di esse quasi sicuramente presto o tardi saranno anche normate e inserite nella lingua 'ufficiale'. 
Ma come dicevo, la varietà dell'italiano consente in ogni caso di non sentirsi obbligati a usare per forza una determinata espressione  (o più di una).


----------



## neutrino2

Grazie Necsus del link, davvero molto interessante! Soprattutto certe cose io le ho sempre dette convintissima che fossero corrette !!! Altre (come l'utilizzo di lui/lei come soggetto) ho già provveduto a spiegarle ai miei 'studenti' adottando poi la forma più usata nel parlato.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Ho trovato questa simpatica discussione, e non mi posso esimere dal fare una piccola nota alla questione. Prima di farvi venire l'orticaria, potevate leggere tutta la citazione di Gabrielli, proveniente dal suo libro _Il museo degli Errori,_ la quale non è che una parte di un paragrafo organico sui rafforzativi, e che ha per titolo il cubitale: *A me mi lo diceva Dante. *
Così come, aggiungo io, m_a però l_o diceva Alfieri, e così anche p_oi dopo._
Non si tratta di popolarismi, ma di voci perfettamente in linea con l'uso grammaticale. Ad esempio, per esprimere un concetto vicino nella consecutio, Alfieri diceva poi, o dopo, mentre per esprimere un concetto più lontano, li abbinava. E non solo lui, ma in tutto il settecento fioccano tali espedienti. Ad es. _ho fatto prima una cosa, dopo l'altra. _invece:_ Ci fu la prima guerra mondiale, poi dopo, come se non bastasse, la seconda.  
_Quindi, dov'è il problema?


----------



## Giorgino

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Ho trovato questa simpatica discussione, e non mi posso esimere dal fare una piccola nota alla questione. Prima di farvi venire l'orticaria, potevate leggere tutta la citazione di Gabrielli, proveniente dal suo libro _Il museo degli Errori,_ la quale non è che una parte di un paragrafo organico sui rafforzativi, e che ha per titolo il cubitale: *A me mi lo diceva Dante. *
> Così come, aggiungo io, m_a però l_o diceva Alfieri, e così anche p_oi dopo._
> Non si tratta di popolarismi, ma di voci perfettamente in linea con l'uso grammaticale. Ad esempio, per esprimere un concetto vicino nella consecutio, Alfieri diceva poi, o dopo, mentre per esprimere un concetto più lontano, li abbinava. E non solo lui, ma in tutto il settecento fioccano tali espedienti. Ad es. _ho fatto prima una cosa, dopo l'altra. _invece:_ Ci fu la prima guerra mondiale, poi dopo, come se non bastasse, la seconda.
> _Quindi, dov'è il problema?



Personalmente credo che non abbiamo a che fare con una regola grammaticale 'normativa' in senso tradizionale del termine, cioè dedotta dalle occorrenze degli autori del passato considerati classici (e poi pensateci: che cos'è una grammatica normativa se non una grammatica descrittiva di una lingua del passato?), ma a una regola che vieta l'uso di _a me mi_ sulla base di un non giustificato principio di rigetto del pleonasmo, in tutte le sue forme e i suoi perché.

Sono perfettamente d'accordo con la porzione di post che Necsus ha inserito all'inizio della discussione (che inizia con "Wow!!"), (qui la discussione completa).

Vorrei fare alcune considerazioni insieme a voi.

1) Altre costruzioni dislocate non sono evitate come la peste, anzi sono usatissime e tolleratissime anche nello scritto. 

2) Avete mai sentito il vostro maestro elementare dirvi: "non usate mai dislocazioni a sinistra con ripresa clitica?" Oppure: "non usate frasci scisse?" Non credo, e il motivo è che è molto più *comodo *identificarne un paio di semplici (_a me mi_, _a te ti_) e dire di non usarle, invece che astrarre la regola di funzionamento e vietare quella alla radice (un bambino delle elementari difficilmente capirebbe).

3) Abbiamo di fronte una situazione apparentemente paradossale per cui alcune costruzioni dislocate sono perfettamente grammaticali e ammesse, e altre (come _a me mi_) non lo sono, laddove in entrambi i casi la loro ridondanza è della* stessa entità.*

4)* Ergo*: i maestri mentono, quando dicono che _a me mi_ non si dice perché è pleonastico. _A me mi _non si dice perché per un circolo vizioso entrato in voga nell'insegnamento scolastico (non si sa bene perché) si è iniziato a condannarlo, e da allora tale cortocircuito è rimasto nelle menti di tutti quelli che lo hanno studiato in quel modo. E' come per i topi da laboratorio: una certa azione, scossa elettrica, altra azione, pezzo di formaggio.

Sono sicuro che chi parla o sente parlare della legittimità di _a me mi_ non può non ricordare i tempi della scuola. Confermate?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Concordo pienamente. Non è credo solo una questione di clitici e di dislocazioni, ma propriamente dei rafforzativi che alcuni aborriscono, e non so davvero perché. 
Infatti, gli stessi che condannano il ma però, usano il ma tuttavia; gli stessi che non usano a te ti, usano a noi ci (o a voi vi) perché magari quelle forme non le hanno mai sentite aborrire dai loro professori (oh, scuola italiana!).
Ma poi, che male c'è a rafforzare, quando serve?


----------



## Giorgino

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Concordo pienamente. Non è credo solo una questione di clitici e di dislocazioni, ma propriamente dei rafforzativi che alcuni aborriscono, e non so davvero perché.
> Infatti, gli stessi che condannano il ma però, usano il ma tuttavia; gli stessi che non usano a te ti, usano a noi ci (o a voi vi) perché magari quelle forme non le hanno mai sentite aborrire dai loro professori (oh, scuola italiana!).
> Ma poi, che male c'è a rafforzare, quando serve?



Non potrei essere più d'accordo di così. I rapporti di tema/rema all'interno della frase, i modi in cui vengono resi prosodicamente e sintatticamente sono una caratteristica intrinseca della lingua (oltre che una sua risorsa) e trovo veramente stupido negare, sulla base del nulla più nulla che c'è, alcune di queste manifestazioni.


----------



## Blackman

A me non piace e per anni ho cercato di eliminarlo dalla mia parlata, senza successo. Dopo questa confortante discussione sono più sereno...


----------



## Giorgino

Blackman said:


> A me non piace e per anni ho cercato di eliminarlo dalla mia parlata, senza successo. Dopo questa confortante discussione sono più sereno...



Il lato ironico della faccenda è che non basta che sia stato sdoganato dai linguisti; all'orecchio della gente comune resterà, almeno per un bel pezzo, 'sbagliato'. 

Sfido chiunque convinto della sua bontà a usarlo senza poi sentirsi in dovere di giustificarlo in qualche modo. Ma cosa si fa, ogni volta si commenta: "ma no, non sono così ignorante: è solo una dislocazione a sinistra. Ho tematizzato un elemento della frase, succede spesso, è perfettamente normale ed è una risorsa importante senza la quale non sempre è possibile modellare la struttura informativa della frase". 
Cioè... guardiamoci in faccia... 

Nella vita di tutti i giorni, a parte in famiglia, *non *lo diremo, perché anche se assai deprecabile, un certo tipo di insegnamento scolastico non è comunque cancellabile con un colpo di pennello dalle coscienze di quanti lo hanno subito. L'unica speranza di salvezza è che da ora in avanti ci si istruisca in modo diverso.

Spero che i miei nipoti possano sentirsi liberi di tematizzare un complemento di termine *con *la ripresa clitica senza essere tacciati di ignoranza, e non solo il complemento oggetto o un'altra miriade di elementi che chissà perché troneggiano quotidianamente sulle bocche di tutti in posizione tematica senza che alcuna maestra batta ciglio.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Del resto, se ci pensi, in questo periodo sentiamo baggianate come il "piuttosto che" per introdurre un'inclusiva invece che un'esclusiva, fatale usato per mortale, ovvero usato per cioé solo perché c'è la forma ovvero sia (la medesima di ossia, solo che qualcuno, invece di scrivere ossia, ha pensato che scrivere ovvero sia e scrivere ovvero fossero la stessa cosa, e non capisco davvero perché nessuno si batte per questo, ovvero almeno prende a calci chi lo dice). 
Per risolvere i problemi di lingua del popolo, una risposta adeguata non risiede nella critica del gusto, ma nella critica del giusto.


----------



## Giorgino

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> sentiamo baggianate come il "piuttosto che" per introdurre un'inclusiva invece che un'esclusiva, fatale usato per mortale, ovvero usato per cioé solo perché c'è la forma ovvero sia (la medesima di ossia, solo che qualcuno, invece di scrivere ossia, ha pensato che scrivere ovvero sia e scrivere ovvero fossero la stessa cosa, e non capisco davvero perché nessuno si batte per questo, ovvero almeno prende a calci chi lo dice).



No, attenzione, secondo me stai cadendo in inganno. Lo slittamento semantico di alcune parole è un dato di fatto, che può piacere o meno, ma è un fatto. Se _ovvero_, per molte persone, ha iniziato a significare _cioè_, che senso avrebbe accanirsi per riportarlo al suo presunto significato originale? A questo punto dovremmo anche restaurare il significato di _perfetto_, che in latino significava _compiuto_, oltre a non so quante migliaia di parole. I significati delle parole mutano, che ci piaccia o no. Allo stesso modo, è _un fatto _che _a me mi_ sarebbe istintivamente molto usato (se non fosse per quei blocchi di cui parlavamo sopra).

Quello che possiamo fare è descrivere questi cambiamenti, ed eventualmente anche prendere una posizione ideologica. Personalmente, però, non lo farei: non vedo del marcio in questi fenomeni. L'unico lato negativo è quello di dover rimanere molto più aggiornati, pena l'incomprensione reciproca. Ma questo del cambiamento continuo è un processo per il quale non si può additare un colpevole preciso, rimuoverlo, e tornare a usare la lingua 'com'era prima'. Sono cambiamenti che vanno molto di là dal controllo individuale, in entrambi i sensi.

Certo, si possono fare dei tentativi, bloccando alla radice alcuni comportamenti linguistici perché ritenuti forestierismi, 'errori' o quant'altro. Ma si ritorna all'operazione scolastica di lavaggio del cervello su _a me mi_, operazione che abbiamo tutti attaccato con una certa forza. Ora: criticare un uso secondo te errato delle parole che riporti sarebbe la stessa operazione, solo con un'altra vittima...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Era un modo per notare che quello dei nostri tempi, fuori dai consueti gridi apocalittici, è un periodo d'imprecisioni linguistiche. Comprendo che sia normale un trasferimento o un mutamento di significato (la lingua cambia, è giusto anche questo) però non comprendo la sciatteria, e quelle evidenze che ho addotto prima sono proprio questo: l'uso di ovvero in quel contesto non gode di una motivazione, di un cambiamento dovuto ad un nuovo modo di usare quella parola che sia lecito e utile, ma semplicemente di una deriva come ne capitano tante, e credo che queste derive non debbano essere troppo lasciate al caso.
Detto questo, hai ragione anche tu, l'importante è non passare dal purismo al permissività assoluta. 
Una piccola nota, poi: citando a memoria la voce di Gabrielli, ho sbagliato a dire che a me mi lo diceva Dante. L'articolo recitava: _Ma però lo diceva Dante. 
_Non sono sicuro che Dante utilizzasse questa formula, ma più avanti, parlando di a me mi, Gabrielli dice che a me mi lo usa tra gli altri anche Boccaccio. 
Dunque possiamo dire che abbiamo fonti certe dell'uso di queste formule sin dalla nascita della lingua, come anche le seminegazioni non/niente non/nessuno.


----------



## lorenzos

Scusate, presentandosi ad una ditta, qualcuno scriverebbe o direbbe mai: "_A me mi piacerebbe molto collaborare con la vostra azienda_"?


----------



## danieleferrari

Eviterei


----------



## ohbice

Se vuoi essere ironico / anticonformista, perché no?


----------



## Fulvia.ser

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, presentandosi ad una ditta, qualcuno scriverebbe o direbbe mai: "_A me mi piacerebbe molto collaborare con la vostra azienda_"?


Personalmente uno che scrive così in un curriculum lo scarterei; certo dipenderebbe anche dalla mansione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Fulvia.ser said:


> certo dipenderebbe anche dalla mansione.


Infatti 
Se sto cercando disperatamente un mastro d'ascia, professione ormai rarissima, e mi si presenta un vero artista che però fa qualche errorino di grammatica qua e la, direi che chiudo un occhio!


----------



## azzurro84

In italiano esistono le cosiddette "forme familiari", come ad esempio i pleonasmi tipo "a lui gliel'ho detto" oppure i riflessivi che precedono il complemento oggetto tipo "mi sono comprato un nuovo computer" oppure "mi bevo un caffè".


----------



## bearded

azzurro84 said:


> In italiano esistono le cosiddette "formule familiari", come ad esempio i pleonasmi tipo "a lui gliel'ho detto", oppure i riflessivi che precedono il complemento oggetto tipo "mi sono comprato un nuovo computer" oppure "mi bevo un caffè".


Questi argomenti nel nostro forum sono già stati discussi e sviscerati abbondantemente. Vedi ad es.
dislocazione a sinistra
Dativo etico
(basta usare la funzione 'Search')



> i riflessivi che precedono il complemento oggetto tipo "mi sono comprato un nuovo computer" oppure "mi bevo un caffè".


In realtà non si tratta di riflessivi, bensì di verbi pronominali con dativo etico o di comodo.


----------



## azzurro84

bearded said:


> Questi argomenti nel nostro forum sono già stati discussi e sviscerati abbondantemente. Vedi ad es.
> dislocazione a sinistra
> Dativo etico
> (basta usare la funzione 'Search')
> 
> 
> In realtà non si tratta di riflessivi, bensì di verbi pronominali con dativo etico o di comodo.


Ormai si può dire che m'hai puntato. Sì, si chiamano verbi pronominali... ma riflessivi di fatto, per come sono scritti e pronunciati. Espressioni omografe e omofone.


----------



## symposium

Mah, sicuramente tantissime persone, lo sappiamo tutti, fanno molti errori di grammatica, ad esempio condizionali al posto di congiuntivi ecc., questo non significa che non siano errori e che possano essere accettati. Un conto è usare forme colloquiali al posto di altre in base alle situazioni, scegliere dei vocaboli invece di altri, o usare certe espressioni che a qualcuno potrebbero sembrare fuori tono, un altro conto è cercare di sdoganare usi proprio sbagliati, o veri e propri errori. Non è che siccome tanti dicono "Se costerebbe meno lo comprerei" possiamo considerarlo accettabile...


----------



## danieleferrari

Bisogna considerare anche la situazione comunicativa, perché stile e registro si adeguano di conseguenza.


----------



## symposium

Diciamo che la differenza tra errore e colloquialismo è che chi usa un colloquialismo è consapevole del fatto che, se volesse, potrebbe esprimersi in un'altra maniera, mentre chi fa un errore non ne è consapevole e non sarebbe in grado di esprimersi diversamente. Il colloquialismo è una scelta, l'errore non lo è.


----------



## lorenzos

@Fulvia.ser, @Paulfromitaly Il punto non è se giocherei a tennis con uno che dice "_Batti lei_", ma se userei espressioni, diciamo, opinabili (pur dando per assodata la loro correttezza) in occasioni formali: "_a me mi_" è una di queste e tutti converremo, credo, che non sia consigliabile.
Ricordo ancora che alla maturità scrissi "_chi, da sempre, ha sempre..._" ritenendo che la ripetizione donasse espressività alla frase e incisività al concetto, ma la commissaria la pensò diversamente.


----------



## danieleferrari

lorenzos said:


> @Fulvia.ser, @Paulfromitaly Il punto non è se giocherei a tennis con uno che dice "_Batti lei_", ma se userei espressioni, diciamo, opinabili (pur dando per assodata la loro correttezza) in occasioni formali: "_a me mi_" è una di queste e tutti converremo, credo, che non sia consigliabile.
> Ricordo ancora che alla maturità scrissi "_chi, da sempre, ha sempre..._" ritenendo che la ripetizione donasse espressività alla frase e incisività al concetto, ma la commissaria la pensò diversamente.


Il "congiuntivo fantozziano" dovrebbe essere patrimonio nazionale .


----------



## danieleferrari

symposium said:


> Diciamo che la differenza tra errore e colloquialismo è che chi usa un colloquialismo è consapevole del fatto che, se volesse, potrebbe esprimersi in un'altra maniera, mentre chi fa un errore non ne è consapevole e non sarebbe in grado di esprimersi diversamente. Il colloquialismo è una scelta, l'errore non lo è.


Con riferimento a stile e registro, la mia professoressa di linguistica italiana ci diceva sempre che il 'ricco', a differenza del 'povero', ha possibilità di scegliere l'abito in base alla formalità dell'evento a cui partecipa. Se informale, il 'ricco' si veste _casual, _altrimenti indossa lo _smoking_. 

'Ricco' = Persona colta > Adegua stile e registro alla situazione comunicativa, anche per non rompere la comunicazione.

'Povero' = Persona incolta > Ha un solo registro, che usa in qualsiasi situazione, indipendentemente dal grado di formalità.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, presentandosi ad una ditta, qualcuno scriverebbe o direbbe mai: "_A me mi piacerebbe molto collaborare con la vostra azienda_"?


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> chi usa un colloquialismo è consapevole del fatto che, se volesse, potrebbe esprimersi in un'altra maniera...


Scusa, non sono d'accordo.  Secondo me ci sono persone che si esprimono solo in maniera colloquiale (per mancanza di cultura o per l'ambiente in cui hanno sempre vissuto) e non potrebbero fare diversamente neppure se lo volessero.  E poi: colloquialismo non è sempre sinonimo di errore - ciò che invece sembra che sia secondo il tuo ragionamento. Ma forse ti ho frainteso.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, presentandosi ad una ditta, qualcuno scriverebbe o direbbe mai: "_A me mi piacerebbe molto collaborare con la vostra azienda_"?


Sono d'accordo, ma direi che in questo caso si tratta piuttosto di questione di stile e di tradizione.



bearded said:


> ... E poi: colloquialismo non è sempre sinonimo di errore ...


Sono d'accordo. Anzi, se i colloquialismi fossero sinonimi di errore  allora oggidì comunicheremmo ancora in latino invece di italiano (_*a me mi *_ piace la lingua latina  , quindi è solo una constatazione fattica...).



> *A me mi ...*



Opinione personale:  Il costrutto "a me mi" non viola la grammatica italiana, quindi non si può a priori considerare erroneo.  Da non madrelingua italiano, posso dire che nelle lingue romanze (incluso l'italiano) rispetto ad altre lingue,  non è raro l'uso dei pronomi "grammaticalmente ridondanti" ... Però - secondo me - questi pronomi hanno la loro funzione, anche se a volte il loro uso è un po' "discutibile" (eventualmente "inutile" o non adeguato) ...


----------



## S.V.

francisgranada said:


> nelle lingue romanze


Al mio orecchio, /*i*/ → /e/ (ES) ~ /*e*/ → /i/ (IT) mi ricordano quella 'regola' _I > A > O_, in altre lingue ('reduplicazione con apofonia'; _ping-pong_, _zig-zag_). Cf. _a me me disse Pilato / chi ha fatt' 'e peccato_ (Napoli). Una vocale ti dà un paradigma, e l'altra ferma.


----------

